# Wildwood



## bukey (Jun 11, 2006)

Fished wildwood trolled 30 feet of water from. Just outside of ramp to eastlake stacks got 2 man limit and about 30 dunks all on harness down deep.started at 7 ended at 11


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

bukey said:


> Fished wildwood trolled 30 feet of water from. Just outside of ramp to eastlake stacks got 2 man limit and about 30 dunks all on harness down deep.started at 7 ended at 11


probably saw you out there. i was in the 16.5 black alumacraft fighting the waves drifting. east of the hospital. got two man limit all nice fish. only two shorts and a few sheeps. off water by 9:30


----------



## bukey (Jun 11, 2006)

Probably .we were trolling the.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Heading out in the AM are they still in skinny water east of the wildwood?


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

See you out there in the am. Buckeyes said that's where he is starting.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

Evileye said:


> See you out there in the am. Buckeyes said that's where he is starting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


will be out this morning about 6:30


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

alumadude said:


> will be out this morning about 6:30


Fished Eastlake yesterday, inside mudline was best. Bay west of river loaded.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Boxed 2 lost 2 at net, caught back to back to back MONSTER **** heads!!!! Not many shorts today!!!


----------



## bukey (Jun 11, 2006)

Third week in a row 25 to 30 feet of water east troll to eastlake 2 man limit and about 25 throw backs.also 2 sheep and a 9 pound cat.dipseys at 2 1/2 back 80 was best.very few shallow.water is it 73 was 70 last week


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

Searay said:


> Boxed 2 lost 2 at net, caught back to back to back MONSTER **** heads!!!! Not many shorts today!!!


i only managed 1 keeper and two shorts. some monster sheeps and a cat. when i tried a little deeper 28 to 30 only got white perch drifting


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

alumadude said:


> i only managed 1 keeper and two shorts. some monster sheeps and a cat. when i tried a little deeper 28 to 30 only got white perch drifting


42ft was the hot number, pulled 4 tickets last 2 mornings. All nice fish and all with in 3 hrs.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

We were in 34 fow and pulled 2 tickets in short order. Dipseys 100 back on 3 setting and inline 2 Oz 70 back. All harnesses

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

I still think trapper jon should have mounted that catfish. Nice day on the lake


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Searay said:


> Boxed 2 lost 2 at net, caught back to back to back MONSTER **** heads!!!! Not many shorts today!!!


All spoons no harnesses!!!


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

alumadude said:


> i only managed 1 keeper and two shorts. some monster sheeps and a cat. when i tried a little deeper 28 to 30 only got white perch drifting


3 tickets by ten


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

normster30 said:


> 3 tickets by ten
> View attachment 472435
> View attachment 472434





normster30 said:


> 3 tickets by ten
> View attachment 472435
> View attachment 472434


nice job norm. i probably could have trolled and picked up some. i like to drift when i can. was out on the 27th and hammered them drifting. got a friend coming up from tennessee so i better expand my game


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

alumadude said:


> nice job norm. i probably could have trolled and picked up some. i like to drift when i can. was out on the 27th and hammered them drifting. got a friend coming up from tennessee so i better expand my game


Did some drifting a couple weeks ago on fathers day with son, son's buddy and his 12 year old son. Had a good time, feeling the hits and using spinning gear. It was the boy's first time on the big pond, all smiles. Brings back flashes of taking my son to the inlands back in the late 80's. Now everyone wants to troll, I think I spent as most a set=ups and gear as I have on the boat to troll and same days you have to work your a''s off to get a good catch, I guess it helps keep me upright, ha ha. Old man humor.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think the casting bite is over . It was tougher this weekend but I think that was due to the stained water from Fridays N wind in closer to shore where casting is usually better . 

We casted Saturday and only got 12 . Fished 7-1130 . Which was the first time we didn't limit casting since Mid may . 

I took my wife and son out yesterday and we went out and trolled . Got most on Dipseys and double willow harnesses . 
We didn't launch until 1230 and were on our way home at 4 . Got 12 .


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

You were probably workin on sun tan too Jake? Bet it was a hot one! I started to mow grass around noon and only got the front done- too hot to finish, had 92 on thermometer! Glad you got some fish.


----------



## bukey (Jun 11, 2006)

We gave the cat to someone at the dock


----------



## bukey (Jun 11, 2006)

Time to put the bikini up


----------



## bukey (Jun 11, 2006)

Sorry bimini


----------



## bukey (Jun 11, 2006)

Auto fill


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I had mine up yesterday when I took the family trolling . But it gets in the way when casting . 

Even though we were out in the heat of the day it was pretty decent on the water with a light breeze .


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I’ve never ran harnesses. Do you guys add leader to them or just clip straight to dipsey?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I Run a rod length leader like when you run spoons . I tie my harnesses about a foot long so I can use the same leaders I use behind dipseys , tadpoles , or inline weights .

Some people make their entire harness full length .


----------



## bukey (Jun 11, 2006)

I tie my own bout a foot long and do the same as carpn


----------



## bukey (Jun 11, 2006)

Ends up about 5-6 feet behind the dipseys I paint my dipseys black


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

I tie my leader into the harness and make them 6.5ft and then add a swivel to the loop on the end.That goes to dipsey,Tadpole or weight.Swivel also prevents line twist.


----------



## jerlul (Jul 9, 2008)

Today limited out at 42 fow. #3 setting 90ft back. Anything purple and all on meat.


----------



## Thundergut (Jun 3, 2009)

Pulled 18 fish pretty quickly in 40-43’ of water this morning. All decent fish. All on harnesses and Dipseys. 95’ back on a 3 and 75’ back on a 1. Three biggest fish came off a pink panties harness on the downrigger, just off the bottom.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

rnewman said:


> I tie my leader into the harness and make them 6.5ft and then add a swivel to the loop on the end.That goes to dipsey,Tadpole or weight.Swivel also prevents line twist.


I do the same. Just personal preference. No right or wrong way as long as the fish don't care. lol 
I use 15# floro as my leader. What size line do you use?
Thanks guys for the reports. I have been going to FP the last month, but would rather go to WW sense it is closer to home.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Bluewalleye said:


> I do the same. Just personal preference. No right or wrong way as long as the fish don't care. lol
> I use 15# floro as my leader. What size line do you use?
> Thanks guys for the reports. I have been going to FP the last month, but would rather go to WW sense it is closer to home.


What size line do you use? 
i tested from 14# to 25# mono,fluoro,black mono,the fish do not care on size and color,now i use 25# mono= les maintenance.


----------



## bukey (Jun 11, 2006)

Wildwood again fished till 1030 till we got tired of the rain left with 9 .lake wasn't too bad mostly rollers no caps wind out of the east so like they say "bite the least" fished from 30 top 44 feet not much difference lots of marks. Water still73 degrees.me and one other boat in parking lot


----------



## foatsboat (Oct 27, 2011)

bukey said:


> Wildwood again fished till 1030 till we got tired of the rain left with 9 .lake wasn't too bad mostly rollers no caps wind out of the east so like they say "bite the least" fished from 30 top 44 feet not much difference lots of marks. Water still73 degrees.me and one other boat in parking lot


Saturday 5pm to dusk got 4 keepers and 5 shorts. Dipsys with blue chrome spoons. Sure was bumpy . 50’ caught the bigger fish and 40’ all shorts. Did get a giant sheepshead so a big battle. Was good to be out and not crowded at all.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Last 3 times out fishing WW with harnessess. 27, 38 and 35 walleyes, many 23 - 27 inch fish. Loaded if you know how to catch them.


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

Bukey, what paint do you use and does it hold up well?


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

I bought paint for plastic from Walmart. Holds up pretty good.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Went out on Wednesday and started straight north of the launch in 44' of water. The rollers were coming out of the west so the plan was to just go with them and see what we get. We found a good patch just in front of hospital and got 5 nice 21" to 23" in about a half hour. Then it got slow again. As we got closer to the eastlake stacks we managed 7 more with a bonus 11" perch. Caught around 15 shorts along the way as well. 
We were using harnesses with 2 ounce in lines 55' back on the boards. And had 4 ounce in lines 60' back right behind the boat. The deeper baits had more action on keeper fish for sure. Boards caught it share as well. Also got a 11 lb sheephead off the board as well. That thing just screamed out the drag the 1st 50' and went way off to the other side of the boat and got into the board their as well. What a mess that thing created. lol 
Was going about 1.5 to 1.8 with the rollers. Tried to stay in 41' to 44' of water. Not another boat around till we got closer to the east lake area.


----------



## normster30 (Jul 14, 2012)

Bluewalleye said:


> Went out on Wednesday and started straight north of the launch in 44' of water. The rollers were coming out of the west so the plan was to just go with them and see what we get. We found a good patch just in front of hospital and got 5 nice 21" to 23" in about a half hour. Then it got slow again. As we got closer to the eastlake stacks we managed 7 more with a bonus 11" perch. Caught around 15 shorts along the way as well.
> We were using harnesses with 2 ounce in lines 55' back on the boards. And had 4 ounce in lines 60' back right behind the boat. The deeper baits had more action on keeper fish for sure. Boards caught it share as well. Also got a 11 lb sheephead off the board as well. That thing just screamed out the drag the 1st 50' and went way off to the other side of the boat and got into the board their as well. What a mess that thing created. lol
> Was going about 1.5 to 1.8 with the rollers. Tried to stay in 41' to 44' of water. Not another boat around till we got closer to the east lake area.


You mention Eastlake, went out last evening and fished in the 40's depth. Lot of marks not much action. Lake was flat so headed out to 70 fow, son put on a couple of spoons with dipsies. Steelys were there, got 4 lost 2. Did get 4 nice eyes. Just posting for anyone into steelhead, not really my thing, but is fun fight.


----------

